# Pecan Cabinets



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I am looking to have my Pecan Cabinets stained sort of a medium brown color-- I found a color I like and need to tell the cabinet guy what color stain to use-- Any idea what color might get me close to this?
Fruitwood, English Chestnut, provincial and antiquebrown are potentials--
I do not want a ton of red, more a medium brown tone like shown--
any ideas?


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

Take a couple of pieces to Sherwin Williams and they can test them for you.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Tough to do when they are not here but in junction. I ama hoping to get an idea of what color to use from the memebrs
I havr never stained pecan before so i dont know how it takes stain and bow it changes it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm no help on the stain match but I love the way the drawer fronts are made from a single board. Beautiful.

Maybe send the picture to your cabinet guy for his suggestion?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks-- I am a layman in this-- I was actually a lil unhappy they didn't make them out of more than one piece -- but now that you pointed it out-- I hand not noticed this and I think its a be a cool thing
in another day or 2 it will be all my idea


----------



## HBS (Aug 11, 2005)

We always used a "white wash" stain 1st coat.. to eliminate too dark areas. Then apply your stain to whatever depth you prefer. I highly recommend you get a sample of like material to play around with. maybe a partial piece of pecan stain grade plywood. Never stained cabinets without the white wash.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Thanks-- I am a layman in this-- I was actually a lil unhappy they didn't make them out of more than one piece -- but now that you pointed it out-- I hand not noticed this and I think its a be a cool thing
> in another day or 2 it will be all my idea


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

depends on how he wants them to look like the pic he showed has different looking woods in it. A stain controller ie the white wash will give a uniform stain
color. if you have spray equipment available use a minwax stain then clear coat over. minwax stain is easy to use, but let it dry 24hrs before clear coat, for best results. And like earlier post go to a sherwin williams store and let them help you.
good luck


----------

